# Sauron and Necromancers



## Eomer Dinmention (Apr 29, 2002)

Did Sauron have any Necromancers at his time. Because i'm not quite sure. And I can't find it in any of my books


----------



## Niniel (Apr 29, 2002)

I thought Sauron himsdelf was called 'the Necromancer', but then I'm not sure what a Necromancer is, really.


----------



## Brent (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *I thought Sauron himsdelf was called 'the Necromancer', but then I'm not sure what a Necromancer is, really. *



Sauron is the "Necromancer" A Necromancer is a black magician who communicates with the spirits of the dead in order to learn of hidden things or events, though I don't think Tolkien used the term in its common English form rather its more pure form - a worker of Dark Magic.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 29, 2002)

Yes, Sauron was the Necromancer himself. Note, *'the'* Necromancer. If you try to see such names in a D&D sort of light, then you are sure to be confused. Tolkien didn't invent the common AD&D term 'necromancer' or 'dark elf', some crazed fans did! Tolkien used the word 'Necromancer' because he wanted to convey a dark and frightening image of the newly arising Sauron, Gorthaur the Terrible. And 'Dark Elves' are good people in Middle-Earth and Beleriand: they are just Elves who haven't seen the Two Trees! On the other hand Eöl was caled the Dark Elf, and he was quite nasty. But that's different.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Apr 30, 2002)

But I'm saying did Sauron have Necromancers in his army


----------



## Niniel (Apr 30, 2002)

The Lord of the Nazgul was the Witch-King, and they lived in Minas Morgul (Tower of Sorcery), so I suppose they performed Dark Magic. It 
is not said what sort of magic, nor are the ghosts of the dead mentioned, but maybe you could call the Nazgul Necromancers.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 30, 2002)

King Eomer, try to understand. There is no such military unit as a Necromancer in any of Tolkien's works. In the Hobbit and a bit of the LotR the *nickname* 'Necromancer' is used to give at least some name to the unknown and evil power that was arising in Mirkwood, which was Sauron of course. Sauron did not have Necromancers in his army because _there is no such thing as 'a' Necromancer!!!!!!!!_ 
I suppose one might see a Nazgûl as a Necromancer, but a Necromancer is commonly thought to be a sort of captain, or one of higher order than somebody like the Nazgûl, who were captains or the like. As I said, the term is given only to display a vivid picture of something terrifying and frightening. It doesn't mean that Sauron actually communicated with the dead.


----------

